# Create my own recipes on the K3?



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

I read reviews today on a digital cookbook and they weren't great.  Is there a way to type my own recipes and get them on my K3? I tried to email it to myself and then check my email on my k, but couldnt open the attachment. And when I copied it into the actual email, I couldnt see the entire recipe without scrolling.  There must be a way...help!


----------



## tomatogirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Have you tried emailing it directly to your Kindle? Make sure you include the recipe as an attachment (not in the body of the email), and that your email address is on the list of approved addresses at http://www.amazon.com/myk

The kindle can read plain text documents, and you can upload it via the USB as well.


----------



## flutterby (Aug 11, 2010)

I did something kind of like what I think you wanted to do.  I typed my recipes in a Word document, saved as a pdf, then loaded on my kindle via the USB cord.


----------



## warobison (Aug 29, 2010)

I use Mobipocket creator for a lot of personal files I want to add to my kindle. I noticed that it has a template for recipe databases that will let you input your recipes and it will create a .prc file that can be loaded onto your kindle. I've never tried the recipe template, but if you have several you'd like to add, it might be the kind of thing you'd like to use. Here's the link for the creator.


----------



## DevX (Sep 29, 2010)

Kindle reads Notepad *.txt files, you can upload them through usb, or via "your.email"@free.kindle.com.


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone!!  So far I have one, YES ONE, recipe on my k!!!  At my rate, I will be working on this project a looong time.


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

If you know how to create HTML, you can create a HTML file with your recipe(s). That way it will have some formatting and be easier to read. Then here is a little trick: Rename the file from *.html to *.txt and copy it to your Kindle. The Kindle will read html if it has a TXT file extension. It won't use the web browser, it will display the file just like a book.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

w5jck said:


> If you know how to create HTML, you can create a HTML file with your recipe(s). That way it will have some formatting and be easier to read. Then here is a little trick: Rename the file from *.html to *.txt and copy it to your Kindle. The Kindle will read html if it has a TXT file extension. It won't use the web browser, it will display the file just like a book.


I go one step further: I use Calibre to convert the HTML file into a MOBI file.  Of course, I work with HTML almost daily, so am very comfortable with it. I believe Calibre will also convert Word files and many other formats if you don't want to mess with HTML.


----------



## emalvick (Sep 14, 2010)

NogDog said:


> I go one step further: I use Calibre to convert the HTML file into a MOBI file.  Of course, I work with HTML almost daily, so am very comfortable with it. I believe Calibre will also convert Word files and many other formats if you don't want to mess with HTML.


That's what I was going to suggest...

Mostly, if one works with Word (or an equivilent like in OpenOffice, etc), you can usually save as HTML (or stick with a .doc extension). Calibre can do the conversion for you (to Mobi or equivalent), and I believe that if you email to your @kindle.com address, it will convert the file to a mobi compatible format as well. I would think this would be better than the PDF option, and I might try it myself (I've already typed up my most frequent recipes since I have a habbit of modifying recipes when cooking and forgetting what I've done).


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

I emailed one directly to my k3 and it was much easier.  My stepdad has the k2 and is also interested in this. Since the k2 only has 3G, will his emails automatically download or will he have to use the usb?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

meeko350 said:


> I emailed one directly to my k3 and it was much easier. My stepdad has the k2 and is also interested in this. Since the k2 only has 3G, will his emails automatically download or will he have to use the usb?


There are two different email addresses you can use (you'll have to check the manual to get the details, or wait for someone else to post them -- I'm not doing your homework for you  ): one will send the result directly to the K2 via Whispernet and will incur a small charge (something like 15 cents, maybe more for a larger file); the other will email it to you for free and then you'll have to copy it to the Kindle via USB.


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't have the k2 to test it out and they don't live close to me so I can't try it. But thanks for the info you've given me.


----------

